# Anyone Else Have MacBook Pro Logic Board Problems?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

In January the super drive in my mid 2007 MBP 2.2 Ghz failed and the Apple store in West Edmonton mall replaced it under Applecare. (It was a year old in November 2008).

Last night, I put it to sleep as normal by closing the lid, but this morning when I opened the lid to use it, it would not start up.

I tried to boot off my external and the install DVD as well with no luck. The Genius Bar took me in at 1:45 p.m. and within five minutes diagnosed a failed logic board. The told me to come back in two hours and it would be ready to go.

I'm curious to know if anyone else has had logic board or super drive related failures on this type of MBP?

Seems to be I might just have a lemon on my hands.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rotten luck I think SINC. My 2.16 GHz Macbook Pro has never even had so much as hiccup (knock on wood), but then again maybe I have just had extremely good luck.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I suspect that Apple is like other manufacturers and goes for the best price on optical drives. Which of course makes them an easy target if a manufacturer has a batch of suspect drives. The manufacturer gets rid of the drives and replaces them under warranty without the damage to their reputation that a recall would entail. Apple gets a cheaper drive and good relations when they replace quickly with no hassle. The consumer pays as they are left without a computer during the repair AND may end up with dud CDs or DVDs or even a scratched app or install disk.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

I guess I should knock wood as well,2008 2.4g Penryn running without a problem.


----------



## Intense (Mar 7, 2009)

I am speaking from knowing two people that had to replace their boards on their 2006/2007 macbook pros. As well as many members of online forums. So, unfortunately it seems to be somewhat of an expected case to replace the board on the macbook pros

I just hope i have mine backed up before i send it offer to repairs if this ever happens.


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

I had the exact same thing (mid 2007 15" 2.4 GHz MBP).
I put the Mac to sleep and went to work, opened it up when I got to work and NOTHING. DEAD.
No startup chime. I removed and reset the battery, reseated the RAM, tried starting with and without AC power. NOTHING.
I promptly took it to Mostly Digital, here in London and they had it repaired in about a day (thanks to everyone there).

In the year and 4 months I've had this MBP, I've had the battery replaced, the LCD replaced (the white spots issue), the superdrive replaced and now the entire Logicboard. Essentially I have a brand new computer (thank you Applecare). All repairs were done at Mostly Digital.
Without Applecare, I'd have spent more on repairs than what I paid for the computer in the first place.
What do you guys think? Should I pester Apple about replacing the whole computer?
how do I go about doing that?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

dyrnwyn said:


> Should I pester Apple about replacing the whole computer?
> how do I go about doing that?


If your MBP is currently working fine, you have no case. You can only present your case for a replacement if your unit is currently non-functional.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Uh oh..... these tales of woe are scary stuff*



dyrnwyn said:


> I had the exact same thing (mid 2007 15" 2.4 GHz MBP).
> I put the Mac to sleep and went to work, opened it up when I got to work and NOTHING. DEAD.
> No startup chime. I removed and reset the battery, reseated the RAM, tried starting with and without AC power. NOTHING.
> I promptly took it to Mostly Digital, here in London and they had it repaired in about a day (thanks to everyone there).
> ...


Scary stuff....
I'm upgrading from a Nov 2004 iBook 1.34GHz which has been PERFECT for 51 months!
Still is!

Only had my refurb MBP 2.5GHz for a month.... was a great price ($C1599 = $US1250 at current exchange!)
So far so good, but these stories are scary.
Guess I'll opt for Apple Care before the end of the year!

Meanwhile, running Cocktail!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

UPDATE:

Got my MPB back this morning.

Invoice as follows:

PCBA, MLB, 2.2 GHZ, REV2 - $1,366.00

Hardware repair level 2 - $170.00

Total $1,536.00

Balance due - $0.00

Makes Applecare at $399.00 seem like a bargain, doesn't it?


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

There is no way I would go without applecare and when it runs out - I upgrade to a new computer.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I thought I'd play cool on my Macbook with no AppleCare. I learned that lesson quickly. AppleCare all the way for me on my MBP (when I get around to it ) and for my iPhone when it comes out! 

Good stuff SINC!


----------



## MickMac (Oct 11, 2005)

dyrnwyn said:


> I had the exact same thing (mid 2007 15" 2.4 GHz MBP).
> I put the Mac to sleep and went to work, opened it up when I got to work and NOTHING. DEAD.
> No startup chime. I removed and reset the battery, reseated the RAM, tried starting with and without AC power. NOTHING.
> I promptly took it to Mostly Digital, here in London and they had it repaired in about a day (thanks to everyone there).


I had the same thing. I found something on Apple's site about a known problem with the graphics chip in my particular vintage of MBP (some time around early to mid-2007, I think). I took it to Carbon in Kitchener and they confirmed it was the known issue. It needed a new logic board, so I'm glad it was covered by Apple.


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

My MBP is now working ok. The left side USB port is still wonky (my Wacom Intuos 3 9x12 loses power periodically when plugged in there and the computer will not boot past the blue screen when I have a usb drive plugged into it). A reboot usually fixes the issue, at least temporarily.

I just wish Apple would finally fix the "ELP" issue where the first few characters are ignored when you start typing after the Mac has been sitting for a few minutes (yes, I applied the firmware that was supposed to fix it). Again, I think it's a USB power thing.


----------

